# Forget Holmes did you guys see this rescue my reno. Guy



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> At least she's more fun to look at than Holmes.


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha I was waiting for someone to mention Nicole Curtis haha! She annoys me. They try to make it look like she does a lot of this work herself which is hilarious. I saw an episode where she was talking about the plumbing and drilled a 4" hole for the toilet flange. The plumber literally had the hole 97% drilled and she walked over and just finished it haha. And I think she has a man voice.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

At times I think she is a crack head. For some reason she reminds me if one.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll admit it, i think she's hot


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I looked up her show because I haven't seen it before. I think I can stand her a lot easier than that other guy. All the dramatic sweeping camera angles are me nauseous though. 

I've never been into watching reno shows, is there any show on now that is more representative of realistic renovations? I doubt it, I don't imagine it sells as well as "omg contractors are the worst! Omg, mouse poop in the walls!"


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Look up Real Renos, or Builder Boss with Jim Caruk... his show is a decent representation.


----------



## Gene S. (Jan 22, 2014)

I love those shows! All of them. They give me a good laugh and I make a game of trying topic out all the f-ups the average ho might not pick up on. I really do like the ones where they pick some one out at one of the box stores and crash their kitchen, bath, yard, what ever. I've got a pretty decent home and have done it all myself but hell, I with I could spot one of those guys when I'm shopping- I'm sure I could find something they could redo for me!


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I wouldn't let one of those crasher idiots near my house. I would send them and their 2 day throw some bull**** together so it looks good on camera and falls apart in a few weeks butts out!


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

EarthQuakens said:


> I wouldn't let one of those crasher idiots near my house. I would send them and their 2 day throw some bull**** together so it looks good on camera and falls apart in a few weeks butts out!


Other than Allison Victoria from kitchen crashers. She can phuck my house up anytime as long as I can look at her....


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

Okiecontractor said:


> Other than Allison Victoria from kitchen crashers. She can phuck my house up anytime as long as I can look at her....


Hahaha!


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Look up Real Renos, or Builder Boss with Jim Caruk... his show is a decent representation.


I just watched a few episodes of Real Renos online, I like that he isn't over the top. One episode was spent trying to fix HIS screw up which is funny considering a lot of these shows are just guys pointing fingers at everyone else. His cottage build was pretty neat too. Loved the barn board.


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

Million Dollar Contractor is REAL and the only thing worth watching on DIY/HGTV. The rest is worthless.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Okiecontractor said:


> Other than Allison Victoria from kitchen crashers. She can phuck my house up anytime as long as I can look at her....


If you like chubby big-boned girls, I guess she's above average.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha my woman is watching DIY again and this guys says "osb is good for moisture cause it doesn't expand as much"


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

How the phuck is Allison Victoria considered chubby or big boned??


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

tyb525 said:


> How the phuck is Allison Victoria considered chubby or big boned??


According to Maxim, anything over 1.9 lbs./inch is "chubby".

Allison is 5'0" and 120 lbs. and comes in at 2 lbs./inch.

Cute, yes, but super hot?

She may look better in person, as TV does seem to add a few pounds.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

txgencon said:


> According to Maxim, anything over 1.9 lbs./inch is "chubby".
> 
> Allison is 5'0" and 120 lbs. and comes in at 2 lbs./inch.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't have a Maxim mentality... I don't like bony.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> I guess I don't have a Maxim mentality... I don't like bony.


Me neither, that's why I prefer small frames. Still can be curvy. Think Penelope Cruz.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

They always said the closer to the bone the sweeter the meat but who wants to chance sugar diabetes.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I like my jello to jiggle


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't make me close this thread down. Chill and back on topic.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I did my Holmes act today. Everything needs to be demoed and redone. Someone else will get the job. 

Once upon a time, it was possible to do rescue jobs. Unsuspecting homeowners got ripped off by unscrupulous contractors. Now, everyone, including your grandmother, has watched Holmes or Rescue My Reno, and knows all about permits, and licenses, and insurance. The only person who gets ripped off now got into that situation by explicitly entering into a deal with a hack to avoid permits, licenses, insurance, and all other questions of legality and expense. Or that's how it seems to me sometimes.

New construction is a different matter. The average homeowner has very little way of telling anything about the quality of a new home.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

Like the house I was in the other day. Floor joists were 2x8s with about 3 or four nails shot in them .. No hangers house was a year old


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

But I do a bathroom job they think cause they foun a shower toilet and vanity for about a grand total that the remodel job should cost about 2 grand...and get a full blown hgtv remodel .... Ummm no


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Jim Caruk from,Real Renos was the best show. It didn;t hide the fact that not everything goes as planned.
I met him at a home show and he is a very nice guy, who is easy to talk to.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I did my Holmes act today. Everything needs to be demoed and redone. Someone else will get the job.
> 
> Once upon a time, it was possible to do rescue jobs. Unsuspecting homeowners got ripped off by unscrupulous contractors. Now, everyone, including your grandmother, has watched Holmes or Rescue My Reno, and knows all about permits, and licenses, and insurance. The only person who gets ripped off now got into that situation by explicitly entering into a deal with a hack to avoid permits, licenses, insurance, and all other questions of legality and expense. Or that's how it seems to me sometimes.
> 
> New construction is a different matter. The average homeowner has very little way of telling anything about the quality of a new home.


I don't know. I was at my folks house the other day reviewing their bills. Dad's 88 and Mom is 85. They have had Verizon FIOS for 6 years. I was flipping through the channels and realized that they had every premium channel availanetble. Their FIOS bill was $258/month (includes home phone service and internet). But they only watch network TV. They never watch HGTV or the DIY network. In fact, my Dad is the only one who operates the remote and he just enters the channels he remembers (4,5,8,11 and 13) which is FOX, CBS, ABC, NBC and PBS. Never anything else. They also have DVR - never use it.

There are a lot of people like them, I'm afraid. I have a widowed cousin, about my age, who is about the same. Doesn't text, access the internet with her phone or anything else the rest of us take for granted. And never watches the reno shows or knew what I was talking about when I asked.

My neighbors (about whom I posted in another thread who recently had a major bathroom remodel) have never watched any of the reno shows. They're in their 40's with a 10 year old. He's a mortgage professional.

I think there is more ignorance out there than you realize.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

The dude from Las Vegas, and his hottie wife, who should fire his a**, were recently in Vancouver Canada doing a seminar on how to get rich using other peoples money in the real estate game. Huh!


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Armondo Montelongo (or whatever his name is) aka the "mold painter" has held seminars in my area promoting his brand of crap.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

B.D.R. said:


> The dude from Las Vegas, and his hottie wife, who should fire his a**, were recently in Vancouver Canada doing a seminar on how to get rich using other peoples money in the real estate game. Huh!


All of a sudden drive-time radio here is full of ads for get rich quick real estate schemes. It's been a few years since I've heard those ads.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Home Time on PBS is pretty good. The Vanilla Ice project is entertaining...that's about all I got to say about that.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I was surfing through the channels tonight and came across the reno. show! Oh my ! He might be a good guy, but after 30 minutes of his BS, I was done. 

I'd hate to have to work around him all day, he seem to be pretty annoying.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

......and I actually liked the Hometime show, I enjoyed watching the guy and the first lady that were on, and they worked on the same house every episode.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

B.D.R. said:


> The dude from Las Vegas, and his hottie wife, who should fire his a**, were recently in Vancouver Canada doing a seminar on how to get rich using other peoples money in the real estate game. Huh!


I heard that ad on the radio. It said that seating was extremely limited. By that I figured they rented a tiny crappy room in a fleabag hotel lol

What a scammer. Who in their right mind would get into business with someone using "someone else's money"


----------

